# Nice cheap aquariums that can hold 2 bettas



## ColtenB (Oct 23, 2010)

Are there any i dont mean to sound like a cheapo sorry bout that but are are there any cheap betta aquariums that come with a divider..Most of you know i recently had a sick betta and hes back to well mostly back to normal hes eating again not shedding ect ect only thing not normal is hes not flaring but i think that will come in time...i was kind of thinking on getting another male this time a crown tail any ideas for aquariums?Also would it be a good idea..?thanks guys for all the help Colten


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Most pre-divided ones are too small to properly house a betta.. you may want t try picking up a cheap 5 or 10 gallon aquarium and doing a custom divider on your own. I did one in my ten gallon and it took about... an hour? Not even that. It holds up well and I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## ColtenB (Oct 23, 2010)

Actually i had forgotten i even had a 5 gallon...lol any ideas on how to make something or even buy something that will work....and i have the whole set up but the hood for my 5....i'd use my 55 but i've recently came to the conclusion that it needed to cycle longer..due to some bad experiences..but i managed to keep my betta alive so thats a plus anyway sorry for rambling....


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello, I just divided a tank for my two boys, you can get divider at Petsmart that fit many sizes of tanks, you can cut them to fit your desired tank too. The only issue is some people don't like them to see each other as they flare all the time, this is not the case with my two superdeltas. What I like about these is that they don't have to be siliconed in place but the metal clips that hold the divider are questionable for rust, I will have to watch this and if they do rust then I am going to cover them with some silicone.

Works great for me


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

You could also make cheap coustom DIY dividers for maybe 5 dollars most because store bought are the same thing for twice as much. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=40025&highlight=dividing+tutorial


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd go with a cheap 10G, Aqueon w/o a hood was $10. 
Then make a divider, or buy one (and have some heavy books on hand to help flatten it out).

I stick a bit of sponge between the back part of the divider & the glass to help secure from wiggling.

Online the filter & hood are probably cheaper than at a petstore.
The 10G is a nice size bc it won't took so long to cycle as the 55, and be more stable
than a 5G. If you get the Aqueon filter I can snap pix of how I baffled mine. 
Good luck!


----------

